# complex imaginary test 2 problem 66



## rick.conner (Oct 14, 2011)

question reads: "what is the current for a 3-phase, delta-connected, 200kVA load with a power factor of 0.92 if the supplied voltage is 12.5k V?

so I assumed the load is the total 3-phase load and the voltage is L-L. so the line current is I=200kva/sqrt(3)/12.5kV = 9.2A

solutions say that all you need to do is S=VI so I=200kVA/12.5kV = 16. this is only right if the load is per phase correct?

thanks


----------



## Insaf (Oct 15, 2011)

Your answer looks correct.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rick I have the exact same issue with this question, and get the same answer as you, 9.2A = Iline. I believe ComplexImaginary is *very *wrong with their answer. The only other way to read this question is that they're asking for the current *in *the delta connected load (phase current). If so the answer would be 9.2 / sqrt(3) = 5.3, which is not an answer choice. The use of S = VI in the solution is simply not correct for this 3 phase problem.


----------

